# Help needed from a metal worker.......



## Argus (21 Mar 2013)

.

I’m restoring an old Preston router where the handles are missing and I need some help from a metal worker.

The two handles are fixed onto a pair of upright ¼” Whitworth posts and each has a captive brass threaded boss embedded in the top of the handle. The handle sits over the upright threaded post and is then screwed tight.

Making exact replicas of the handles is no problem. Where I’m challenged is in the metal working.

In exchange for some useful Beer-tokens, is there a metal worker who could make a couple of ¼” Whit threaded inserts, please? 
Basically, it's a 5/8" diameter 1/4 whit nut with serrated sides to grip the wood. I can come up with a dimensioned sketch of what is required.

Thanks in advance…..


----------



## Jamesc (21 Mar 2013)

PM sent

James


----------



## Argus (21 Mar 2013)

.

Thank you, James. I'll be in touch.

Best regards


----------



## Tinbasher (21 Mar 2013)

What you describe sounds like a "Hank Bush" look here...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-x-GKN-NETT ... 1079567604


----------



## Argus (5 Apr 2013)

JamesC has come up with a set of beautifully made Preston type nuts.

He's definitely got money in the bank with me.


----------

